# Which type of player are you?



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

As we all know, there are tons of different ways to play this game. It can't always be played from the fairway, and it can even be won from.... not the fairway, as some of the best players in the world have shown us.

So what kind of player are you? Are you the kind of player that likes to go for broke off the tee and give yourself a shorter distance into the green, which is usually from the rough, or do you like to be safe and try to put one in the fairway giving yourself a longer shot in?

Do you have a great scrambling game or a great short game? Are you short off the tee, but good with long irons or fairway woods?

Do you always fire at pins or do you play to the middle of the green? Can you work the ball both ways to give yourself the best path to the flag and the best miss, or are you a one shot wonder type of player?

Do you ram those 6 footers into the back of the cup, or do you coax them in and let them die?

I've seen a lot of different playing styles that yield similar scores, so basically I just wanted to get an idea of how some of you play.

I'll post in here eventually, just don't want to put it in the first post.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll take a whack at it:



> So what kind of player are you? Are you the kind of player that likes to go for broke off the tee and give yourself a shorter distance into the green, which is usually from the rough, or do you like to be safe and try to put one in the fairway giving yourself a longer shot in?


That depends..if I have a wide fairway, with no or little hazards, in my way, then I will split the fairway. If I have a narrower fairway, or hazards I am worried about, I typically play it safe, and go for the layup. That's not definent though, if I have a narrow fairway, that's a long hole, I might hit the driver. Just depends on how I'm feeling really.



> Do you have a great scrambling game or a great short game? Are you short off the tee, but good with long irons or fairway woods?


 My strength is my short game, even though I am a great scramble player as well.



> Do you always fire at pins or do you play to the middle of the green? Can you work the ball both ways to give yourself the best path to the flag and the best miss, or are you a one shot wonder type of player?


That also depends..big flat green, with no bunkers or hazards, I go for the pin every time. I can work my shots both ways, to get into the green, but if I have to work it a lot, I usually don't go for the flag. I'll aim for about the middle.



> Do you ram those 6 footers into the back of the cup, or do you coax them in and let them die?


I like to watch them gracefully fall in. So I guess coax 'em, and kill 'em for me.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

So what kind of player are you? Are you the kind of player that likes to go for broke off the tee and give yourself a shorter distance into the green, which is usually from the rough, or do you like to be safe and try to put one in the fairway giving yourself a longer shot in?

*I just take a rythmic swing leaving me with a comfortable distance im okay hitting my long irons as long as i put the ball where i want it to go.*

Do you have a great scrambling game or a great short game? Are you short off the tee, but good with long irons or fairway woods?

*I have a great short game but can also scramble decent.*

Do you always fire at pins or do you play to the middle of the green? Can you work the ball both ways to give yourself the best path to the flag and the best miss, or are you a one shot wonder type of player?

*I usually go for the pin unless its not a safe shot then torwards the middle.*

Do you ram those 6 footers into the back of the cup, or do you coax them in and let them die?

*I let them coazy torwards the hole*


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

So what kind of player are you? Are you the kind of player that likes to go for broke off the tee and give yourself a shorter distance into the green, which is usually from the rough, or do you like to be safe and try to put one in the fairway giving yourself a longer shot in?

*I like to hit from the short grass, and leave myself a comfortable yardage in, so I will leave the driver in the bag if I need to*

Do you have a great scrambling game or a great short game? Are you short off the tee, but good with long irons or fairway woods?

*I like to think I have a good short game, but can scramble if I need to*

Do you always fire at pins or do you play to the middle of the green? Can you work the ball both ways to give yourself the best path to the flag and the best miss, or are you a one shot wonder type of player?

*On my course, the greens are small, so I'm a middle of the green kind of guy. Most of the greens on my home course, If I hit the middle, the longest putt I will have is about 30 feet. 
I don't work the ball as well as I'd like to*

Do you ram those 6 footers into the back of the cup, or do you coax them in and let them die?

*I try and hit the back of the cup with my short putts, but will coax the nasty downhill breakers*

Edit: On my 9 hole league last nite, we played the back and I shot 3 over 38


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I'm the kind of player that gets p***** when stuff doesn't go the way I wanted it to. I'm the kinda player who gets mad at a game that takes many years to master, and still then a good score can never be guaranteed. I'm the kind of player that after one bad round you hear me say that I am never going to play the game again. Then what do you see??? You see me out there Friday trying my best to get a good score. Through the ups and downs of the game I still love it and I am glad to be a golfer


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

That's the spirit! ^^


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

*So what kind of player are you? Are you the kind of player that likes to go for broke off the tee and give yourself a shorter distance into the green, which is usually from the rough, or do you like to be safe and try to put one in the fairway giving yourself a longer shot in?*

depending on the course and how the rough is determines my play. I hit it anywhere from 270-300 off the tee which is still kinda short for some of the courses i play, but i control it well and i hit alot of fairways. 

*Do you have a great scrambling game or a great short game? Are you short off the tee, but good with long irons or fairway woods?*

My short game is very sound and so is my putting. Great short game. My long irons are very sound also. Even tho my irons are probably the weakest part of my game atm. But i have my on days and off days.

*Do you always fire at pins or do you play to the middle of the green? Can you work the ball both ways to give yourself the best path to the flag and the best miss, or are you a one shot wonder type of player?
*
Depends on how i feel about my ball striking that day. If i'm hitting it well and confident then i will fire at pins while working the ball left and right. But if i'm not hitting well i try to just get my ball on the proper tier and below the hole or middle of the green type shot and 2 putt or make a long one occasionally.

*Do you ram those 6 footers into the back of the cup, or do you coax them in and let them die?
*
Usually i hit uphill putts really firm breakers and all but for downhillers i try to give a lil more break and let them die in the hole(for very fast greens) slow greens everything is firmed in


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Feel free to add anything else fellas. Those were just some guideline questions to get everyone started. As for myself.

I like to TRY to work the ball both ways. You always hear, the best players never hit a straight shot, which seems to be more and more true as I progress. The goal is to eliminate one side of the course, giving yourself a better opportunity to score, or better miss if you do decide to miss. Everytime I approach a situation now, I am looking to work the ball one way or the other. Unfortunately, things don't go as planned. Usually I'll try to aim so if my ball does come off dead straight for some reason, I'm still in a quasi-good situation.

I still have some of the grip it and rip it mentality in me, but as I look back on some of my best scores, they have been on the days where I decided to play controlled golf, just hitting fairways. I'm relatively long, so usually a controlled drive will still go 285-290, which is fine by me, as long as my controlled attempt lands in the fairway. I also like to hit irons, 3-wood and hybrids now and again off the tee. Starting to get to the mentality of, "attack when there is the opportunity for birdie" type of thing. That said, if I'm feeling good that day, I might just rip driver all day. I suppose its a question of how I feel that particular day.

I'm a pretty good course management player. Rarely do I make double bogies anymore. I've found that, if you get in a bad situation, if you can take your high numbers out of play, it is much better on your scorecard. This is situation as well, of course. I'll get stupid and take a risk now and then, and sometimes it pays off, but more often than not, I'll play the safe route.

I wouldn't go as far to say my short game is great, but I've noticed it's better than most I've run into. I have a variety of shots I play from 130 and in, what I consider to be short game. So where it may not be the best you've ever run into, it's extremely diverse. It just comes down to picking the right shot for the situation I am faced with. I do love my wedges.

As for putting, I generally like to die the ball in the hole, although lately I have found out that not one method suits every putt. Putting is very situation as well and you can even be creative when you putt. Taking the break out of a 5 footer by ramming it in the back of the cup is very satisfying. You just have to practice it to know you can hit the hole. It's also cool to make those wide breakers that die in the side of the cup. Putting is all about speed, especially how you read the break.

Ok, that's my spiel. Hit em' straight


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

We can add this to the line-up. 

-Are you a streaky, clutch, solid, or needs improving type putter.

A= I'm a steaky putter, sometimes hot and others not. But i'm working on it and its coming around. Getting to the solid putting soon. We'll see how it keeps holding up in the tourny's i'm playing in. So far so good.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I believe that for most rounds, I manage my game well. That means that generally I take a risky shot only if the risk is small enough, or the reward is sufficient to warrant it. I play many shots for the safest miss, not necessarily for the lowest potential score. My short game is good enough to save strokes on a "good" miss, but not necessarily on bad miss. 

I guess you'd have to call my style one of reasonably good course management. I have the potential to make plenty of pars, so my main goal (not always achieved) in most rounds is to avoid that occasional round breaking big number.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm a streaky player in general it seems. I'm either on or not, yet somehow my scores are very consistent. I probably have variation of +- 3 as my scoring range. I suppose it is because if I'm doing well in one area, I seem to counteract that with another area.


----------



## Will (May 12, 2007)

cbwheeler said:


> So what kind of player are you? Are you the kind of player that likes to go for broke off the tee and give yourself a shorter distance into the green, which is usually from the rough, or do you like to be safe and try to put one in the fairway giving yourself a longer shot in?


Im all about the driver personally. I also am not good with the driver, so the rough comment is quite true. Im getting it worked out though. IMO being long gives you such an advantage if you can keep it under the control.



cbwheeler said:


> Do you have a great scrambling game or a great short game? Are you short off the tee, but good with long irons or fairway woods?


I have a pretty decent scrambling and short game really. Ive been in the trees enough to perfect a low punch out, the ability to curve around a tree etc. Im not that short off the tee, nor long, but I do hit my long irons well, and my woods are decent (except the 3)



cbwheeler said:


> Do you always fire at pins or do you play to the middle of the green? Can you work the ball both ways to give yourself the best path to the flag and the best miss, or are you a one shot wonder type of player?


Im more a middle of the green player. I cant work the ball at all.



cbwheeler said:


> Do you ram those 6 footers into the back of the cup, or do you coax them in and let them die?


I let them creep into the hole, makes for a more spectacular celebration that way IMO.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I will consider course design, risk/reward and all that if I'm playing somewhere that I'm not too familiar with. On the other hand, at the course I play the most, it's pretty open and I have a routine that suggests hitting driver on 14 holes that are either par 4's or par 5's. I can only recall hitting 3 wood from the tee on one short par 4 when I had a big wind behind me one time. At a local public course I also play a lot, there are a couple or three holes where something less than driver off the tee is good management.

The strength of my game has always been reasonable length off the tee, not monstrous like people think I should be, considering my height, but that reasonable distance is also coupled with being pretty controlled. In other words, I tend to hit a lot of fairways. From there is a matter of hitting greens, which means I'm hitting shorter clubs sometimes not well suited to the posture I have to assume for my 6' 7" height.

As for the 6' putts, that's a comfortable distance for me and I have a pretty good touch for it. I will play the downhill or sidehill putt to break, but usually cram the uphill putt in the hole.

What I almost always play to break are the 3' putts. It's hard to use my stroke for something so gentle... probably a sign of future yips.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Lately I've been throttling back a lot off the tee. I suppose that has always been the most hectic part of my game. Usually everything else stays halfway consistent, but some days I'll be in every fairway and some days I'll be in the tall grass all day.

It does depend on the hole and I suppose to severity of the rough, but I'd rather be 150 in the fairway, than 100 in the rough. It's hard to hit wedges from the rough.

What annoys me is, I know the exact reasons why I'm so inconsistent off the tee and it's just three really small things, but I'll tell you what, sometimes small adjustments are harder to make than big ones. I'm sure we've all been there.

Good answers guys. I like readin about how you all play. Keep em comin.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Today I switched drivers, put my Ping in the truck and hot a Calloway knock off with an R shaft, lost 20 yards, but put it in the fairway. Hate losing the distance, but love the control. Took the left side of the course out of play. I'm thinking my Ping driver with an R shaft may be the way to go.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> We can add this to the line-up.
> 
> -Are you a streaky, clutch, solid, or needs improving type putter.


I'm a solid putter. I've always had a knack for reading the greens, etc, so staying steady in the putting dept. is no big thing for me. I used to go the putting course a lot when I was younger, so my distance control, and accuracy are pretty good. There are times when I miss putts I should have made, but that stuff happens, and I accept it as part of the game.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

So what kind of player are you? Are you the kind of player that likes to go for broke off the tee and give yourself a shorter distance into the green, which is usually from the rough, or do you like to be safe and try to put one in the fairway giving yourself a longer shot in?

*To be honest, of late I have been testing the water by hitting 3 woods from the tee instead of drivers. I am a little off my game at the moment and anything slightly off is transfered into my drives it seems. I have changed so that I now prefer to 1) be able to find my ball from the tee, and 2) have a decent lie so that I can actually make a decent approach shot.*

Do you have a great scrambling game or a great short game? Are you short off the tee, but good with long irons or fairway woods?

*I am generally a longer hitter of the ball, consequently I never really bothered with my short game. Big mistake! Now it bites me in the ass, however it is something I am working on this year - hopefully by next year my short game will be adequate. Having said that, I have always been strong from greenside bunkers*

Do you always fire at pins or do you play to the middle of the green? Can you work the ball both ways to give yourself the best path to the flag and the best miss, or are you a one shot wonder type of player?

*I can work the ball both ways, however I find it harder to create a draw. This comes down to some old bad habbits in my swing - lessons get me back on track. I tend to think about my score before I fire at the pin or not. As a 14 handicapper I am quite content by knocking the ball onto the green in regulation then 2 putting. There are some holes that are made for attacking the pin, its knowing which ones are not that can help your score *

Do you ram those 6 footers into the back of the cup, or do you coax them in and let them die?

*I try to get the pace so that if I do miss the ball runs 12 - 16 inches past the hole, thats my optimum pace.*


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I will play it safe off the tee once in a while, but if I do opt for driver (90% of the time) there's no holding back. I will try to take one side of the hole out of play. Water left and a few trees right. Take the water out of play, and take the DAMN water out of play. There's nothing worse than trying to play safe and getting wet anyways.

I don't mind the rough. It's my home. I'm comfortable there. I've got a great punch shot from being under trees all the time. I've got a great flop shot from being behind trees all the time. That's why I can score as well as I do with the swing that I have. 

As for laying up, I'm no wuss, but I'm not stupid. If I have 320 yards to the green on a long par 5, I probably won't try to smoke a 3 wood 240. I wouldn't make it to the green anyways, and I've got a better chance of keeping it in play with a 200 yard 4 iron.

I like to fire at pins. I can work the ball if I really need to, but I'm much more comfortable playing my 5 yard draw if at all possible. I've got good distance control with my irons, and my chipping is good enough that I can get up and down most of the time even if I'm just off the green. 

I'll ram in any putt shorter than 12 feet, but I try to die in the longer ones.


----------



## Augied24 (Jul 6, 2007)

*So what kind of player are you? Are you the kind of player that likes to go for broke off the tee and give yourself a shorter distance into the green, which is usually from the rough, or do you like to be safe and try to put one in the fairway giving yourself a longer shot in?*

- I uaually like to hit a clean shot down the middle of the fairway and use my 8-10 iron (2004 Big Berthas have the trusty 10 iron) to get to the green. You know you will always have a good lie in the fairway and I hate hitting a monster drive and come to find out that my ball has landed with a pretty bad lie in the bunker!

*Do you have a great scrambling game or a great short game? Are you short off the tee, but good with long irons or fairway woods?*

- I have a descent short game that helps me knock some strokes of my game and I really enjoy hitting my 3 and 5 Cleveland Launcher Woods because I can hit these guys about as far as I can my Ping G2 Driver! The ball really jumps off those Clevelands!

*Do you always fire at pins or do you play to the middle of the green? Can you work the ball both ways to give yourself the best path to the flag and the best miss, or are you a one shot wonder type of player?*

- Whenever I am having a good day on the course, I like to hit those miracle shots to the green that are only 1-3 feet to the pin! Recently I have not been able to play that much, so right now I would consider myself just a one shot wonder who gets lucky every now and then.

*Do you ram those 6 footers into the back of the cup, or do you coax them in and let them die?*

- I am a very soft putter who believes that I would rather leave it short than long.

*If you guys want some Great Golf Supplies at a Low Cost, visit my store at http://www.golfsupplies4you.com! Thanks!*


----------

